# A water view home sold for $17,000 on our island on auction!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

A water view home sold for only $17,000 on auction this past week! It was an island auction for back assessments. It has 1/3 acre, a house with a good foundation and structure.... The primary needs are a new deck and roofing, some finish work inside. 

I am shocked! It is not far from our own home but does have an obstructed view somewhat but clearly good parts of water you can see from it. The lot below it, will be cleared someday for a home and when it is...wow...they will see some very good water views right over the top!

They are auctioning off a home next that was an $800,000 home with a starting bid of $150,000! This is an amazing home with wide open water views on a bluff lower then ours but wow! How very sad for the owners.....such nice folks....in their 70's. 

There are amazing opportunities out there based on the hard economic times. Those folks with second homes.....? So very sad!


----------



## sevenseeker (May 15, 2010)

It's funny that just north of the border the real estate market is still in full gear. Go figure?


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

romysbaskets said:


> A water view home sold for only $17,000 on auction this past week! It was an island auction for back assessments. It has 1/3 acre, a house with a good foundation and structure.... The primary needs are a new deck and roofing, some finish work inside.
> 
> I am shocked! It is not far from our own home but does have an obstructed view somewhat but clearly good parts of water you can see from it. The lot below it, will be cleared someday for a home and when it is...wow...they will see some very good water views right over the top!
> 
> ...


Which Island is it? We are looking for land in WA.  Maybe well come check it out.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

romysbaskets said:


> A water view home sold for only $17,000 on auction this past week! It was an island auction for back assessments.


Normally that is not a sale of the property, but of the owed taxes, and the person owing the back taxes has a couple of years to pay them up and keep the property.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Txrider said:


> Normally that is not a sale of the property, but of the owed taxes, and the person owing the back taxes has a couple of years to pay them up and keep the property.


Also it doesn't mean the house is free and clear. For instance it could still have mortgages.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

stanb999 said:


> Also it doesn't mean the house is free and clear. For instance it could still have mortgages.


THIS HOME WAS FREE AND CLEAR! ALL THE FAMILY OWED WERE TAXES TO THE ISLAND WHERE IT IS LOCATED. 

There are foreclosures here but the banks ask real money for those. This was one of those "freak" things that happen when an owner dies and the family just walks away. He was building his own home here when a serious health matter put him in a wheelchair. He owned the property outright and was paying as he built for his own materials, there was no loan on this property or the home. He never financed it! He could not finish it inside due to his health. It was nearly finished, just small details left when this happened. He lingered on in bad health and the home suffered from lack of any care or upkeep for years. With our climate and the shade from his tall trees, it eventually rotted the deck and put a heavy layer of moss on his roof. After he passed on, no one even came out to the home for a year. Then one day his son came and removed the antiques and special items. After that....6 months later was the sale. Only one man attended the auction and paid the opening bid price. 

At this time there are no other tax sales of this nature here! The man who owns it now will finally finish the home to it's potential and restore the deck, put a new roof on. This home will shine again one day!

The new owner just moved in yesterday and is already working on the interior. When I said it needed a new roof, it is not due to leaking...it doesn't. It is covered so heavily with moss that it will need to be replaced. If this guy were to remove that type of moss growth, it would leak right after.


----------

